# Happy Canada Day!!



## Dawgluver (Jul 1, 2018)

To all our friends NOB and thereaboots!


----------



## blissful (Jul 1, 2018)

+1..


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 1, 2018)

Happy Canada Day, Canadian friends! [emoji260] 

Sent from my VS986 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## caseydog (Jul 1, 2018)

Good day, eh?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9Wip8QpJcw

CD


----------



## caseydog (Jul 1, 2018)

Maybe this is more respectful of the day...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCr0f5S06A4&t=66s

CD


----------

